
A Man-Eating Tiger's 'Vengeance' (2010) - Tomte
https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=129551459
======
wkimeria
The book is terrific. I read it a few years ago, and then re-read it again
last year. You will leave with a healthy regard for John Vaillant's writing,
the men of Tiger team, and a healthy regard/fear/respect of tigers.

------
arjunvpaul
Tigers can hold a grudge alright. Remember Tatiana? the siberian at the San
Fransisco Zoo that leapt out her enclosure and hunted down the 3 guys who had
taunted her.

Leopards are equally scary and more sneaky bast __*s. They come kill your dog
first and then come for you. There are reports of two man-eating leopards of
Kumaon, which between them killed five hundred and twenty-five humans, before
they were killed.

Maneaters of Kumaon is a book (one of several) written by Jim Corbett a Brit,
who hunted in India in the 1940's. Full text here
[https://archive.org/stream/maneatersofkumao029903mbp/maneate...](https://archive.org/stream/maneatersofkumao029903mbp/maneatersofkumao029903mbp_djvu.txt)
. Not as exciting as John Vaillant, but the terror is palpable.

~~~
throwaway082729
The Man Eating Leopard of Rudraprayag (by Jim Corbett) is an even more
chilling tale of an animal being cunning. I read Jim Corbett's books when I
was younger and enjoyed them but now I've questions about the numbers
themselves. Seems too far-fetched for a leopard to kill 125 humans.

~~~
arjunvpaul
I have my doubts too :-) but then I fall back on two things 1\. The Raj were
apparently sticklers for record keeping. 2\. The nature of Corbett himself. He
never killed a cat, unless he had proof that it had killed a human and he
would hunt only if the reward was withdrawn. It doesnt fit his character to
overblow the kill numbers.

The Tsavo lions are also believed to have killed over a hundred people before
they were killed. (interestingly by a man who learned the art of hunting
maneaters in India)

